# Belts and Straps .....



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Afternoon All,

Thinking about investing in a belt and wondering if anybody can recommend a decent one?

Also ive got straps but have seen a few guys using the 'double cuff straps' or 'hooks' for shrugs and deadlift anybody used/have these?

Cheers

Sean


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I use straps on back day, and for shrugs.

Mine are simple, attatched to the wrist and just wrap em round the bar.

Five quid..bosh


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah same mate but there not doing the trick

my grips going before my shoulders or back not good!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

as above mate go for the cheaper option and avoid hooks, rdx make some decent straps and you can get em cheap on ebay and amazon. in regards to a belt i wouldn't be spending a fortune if your not a power lifter, also rdx make some pretty decent belts as well as york and scheik.....check them out, but in regards to the belt its best you follow the advice of some of the strong men on here.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah to be safe than sorry for the sake of a few quid!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

SeanStones said:


> yeah to be safe than sorry for the sake of a few quid!


yep true, most companies have similar quality belts but price just varies coz of brand. but if you do see one you like the look of and it will do the job then yeah go for it if wallet allows lol.

i take it you'd be using the belt for deadlifts, how much are you lifting out of curiosity?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SeanStones said:


> yeah same mate but there not doing the trick
> 
> my grips going before my shoulders or back not good!


Don't mean to sound patronising, but are you definitely using them correctly? I've seen plenty of people wrap them the same way around the bar that their fingers go.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Don't mean to sound patronising, but are you definitely using them correctly? I've seen plenty of people wrap them the same way around the bar that their fingers go.


haha dont worry mate not patronising at all defo using them right think the old forearms need a good workout aswell!


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> yep true, most companies have similar quality belts but price just varies coz of brand. but if you do see one you like the look of and it will do the job then yeah go for it if wallet allows lol.
> 
> i take it you'd be using the belt for deadlifts, how much are you lifting out of curiosity?


been doing

10 x 60kg (warmup)

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

5 x 160kg

1 rep max is currently at 180kg

did 2 x 1 last night

i'm 6'3 17'10 built like a drainpipe


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a Schiek belt

www.schiek.com/belts.html

Best belt iv ever owned. Straps on the other hand i have stopped using as my grip is now extremely poor and my forearms are no where near as big as they used to be but i have had the same Golds Gym straps for years! Great quality


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> I have a Schiek belt
> 
> www.schiek.com/belts.html
> 
> Best belt iv ever owned. Straps on the other hand i have stopped using as my grip is now extremely poor and my forearms are no where near as big as they used to be but i have had the same Golds Gym straps for years! Great quality


cheers brother even they are pretty reasonably priced!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

thats not bad lifting mate, keep it up and try and lift without straps as much as possible. also try and train forearms a little more just to improve grip. :thumb:

and as above schiek are known for their quality mate so you cant go wrong there.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

SeanStones said:


> cheers brother even they are pretty reasonably priced!


Some people will say go for leather ones for durability etc but i find them uncomfortable. Jay Cutler used a Schiek belt before he became pro and has his own custom one (which isnt leather) so if a Mr.O thinks they are g2g then thats me pretty much sold.

In terms of straps i would definitley go for one with padding.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> thats not bad lifting mate, keep it up and try and lift without straps as much as possible. also try and train forearms a little more just to improve grip. :thumb:
> 
> and as above schiek are known for their quality mate so you cant go wrong there.


cheers mate i fancy that 5x5 training soon

i falied on the 180kg last week but had my mate shouting at me last night haha

what are you DL? used any particular grip?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

12 x 40kg warm up

8 x 70kg

6 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

max i can do is 160kg, i cant do it for reps with good form though.

in regards to grip i use a standard palms facing me grips for everything up to 70kg, anything above and i switch to mixed grip.

still a newbie at the deadlift but i'll soon join the big lads with the heavy weights lol:blush:


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> 12 x 40kg warm up
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> ...


whats your stats mate? age weight height

yeah same switched grip the strongest

the plan is to hit 500kg split between bench squat and DL a little off yet tho haha

yeah the 1 rep max is a struggle but still keeping goodish form!


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Some people will say go for leather ones for durability etc but i find them uncomfortable. Jay Cutler used a Schiek belt before he became pro and has his own custom one (which isnt leather) so if a Mr.O thinks they are g2g then thats me pretty much sold.
> 
> In terms of straps i would definitley go for one with padding.


i think i'll treat myself the mrs will be overjoyed haha

and exactly if its good enough for jay little me should be fine!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

SeanStones said:


> whats your stats mate? age weight height
> 
> yeah same switched grip the strongest
> 
> ...


20 years old

6ft tall

79.6kg in weight

but i'm happy as i'm making steady progress on all my lifts.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My grip typically fails at 140kg deadlift on the 3rd-5th rep. My straps are worn smooth though :/ maybe time to buy some new ones or turn them the other way round.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/strengthshop-lifting-straps.html

&

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html

are what I've got.

Never let me down yet


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/strengthshop-lifting-straps.html
> 
> &
> 
> ...


This, or get something from Inzer, Titan, APT or METAL

Anything else, is a waste of money.


----------

